# First Field Trial!!



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

We went to check out field trials and let Grady play with some birds. We both had such an AWESOME time!!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/amanda.baerwaldt/FieldTrial03212010#


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the picture with Grady and the horse.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Keep him on those birds.

I see a lot of vizlsas on that line in the one pic.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup. There were a few pros there. That was my first introduction to tying dogs out. I'd never seen that before. I get the reasoning for it, but I'd never do it to my dog. At least not for a whole day, and not on such a short line.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I liked the pictures with part of a feather sticking out of Grady's mouth. Looks like he had great fun.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the photo with the ears flapping. I just love vizsla ears ;D


----------



## bwjohn (Apr 13, 2010)

where was the trial at?

brandon


----------

